# IC THAT4301 Substitute for Muzzle??



## 7erralux (Jul 19, 2021)

Been thinking of buying a muzzle kit but every time I check, the THAT4301 is unavailable since it's discontinuation. Is there any substitute that will be added for purchase with this kit in the (hopefully near) future or is this simply just a write off until a new build is planned out? Thanks


----------



## Robert (Jul 19, 2021)

There will eventually be an updated PCB and possibly a 4305 adapter daughterboard for the current layout.

Aside from that there is no drop-in replacement for the 4301.


----------



## 7erralux (Jul 19, 2021)

Robert said:


> There will eventually be an updated PCB and possibly a 4305 adapter daughterboard for the current layout.
> 
> Aside from that there is no drop-in replacement for the 4301.


Appreciate the response. Unfortunate circumstances regarding the chip for sure, but looking forward for this solution. Cheers


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 19, 2021)

Pitty that there are no direct replacements.

It is, of course, good news that there will be a work-around eventually worked out. 🤙

I've got the Muzzle PCB, currently trying to track down a 4301.

Maybe Xvive'll crack that nut...


----------



## Robert (Oct 18, 2021)

THAT4301 RetroFit Module - PedalPCB.com
					

Dynamics Processor




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## zipfool (Oct 21, 2021)

Anyone know of a good place to order 4305 ICs?


----------



## Robert (Oct 22, 2021)

zipfool said:


> Anyone know of a good place to order 4305 ICs?



Mouser has them.    

Just to clarify though, the 4305 comes presoldered on the RetroFit module so you don't need to order one separately.


----------



## Keith (Oct 23, 2021)

Do the new daughterboards go flatside down? Thanks in advance


----------



## Robert (Oct 23, 2021)

ICs facing up, pin 1 is the square pad.

There is an outline of a DIP20 package (with notch) for reference.






If you're planning to socket it I would recommend round pin headers like these (rather than the usual square pins):








						40 Pin Male 2.54mm Single Row Pin Header Break away Round Pin Gold Plated
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------

